# Busk Break-Asheville street musicians on youtube



## bryanpaul (Oct 30, 2011)

the Asheville NC free paper has a section on their website called Busk Break, highlighting street musicians in asheville
here's the home page: http://www.mountainx.com/buskbreak
and here's the youtube channel they upload videos to: http://www.youtube.com/user/MXSShanafelt

recognize anyone?........'ol Uncle Mom's up on there killin it on the spoons..

sample video:


----------



## Teko (Oct 30, 2011)

i love them! i have seen them several times while i was in asheville. i could just grab my cup of coffee and watch the street music for hours on end.


----------



## bryanpaul (Mar 7, 2012)

here's a good one.....fuckin amazing........ i gotta soft spot for accordians.....shit gave me chills



check out this channel...... some is mediocre, but there's alot of good street musicians on there


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Mar 7, 2012)

^ coolio


----------



## bryanpaul (Apr 11, 2012)

hung out with this dude a lil bit on the road......beat boxin with a harmonica?!....fuck yeah


----------

